# AFX track glue to foam board?????



## Gimlet4cars! (Jun 3, 2019)

Help!

Need to attach AFX track to elevated foam core base ona layout. Lower levels are secure to main 1/4” ply level, but track folds into wall and elevated sections are sculpted styrofoam with foam core track base. So it must be sturdy when track goes horiontal!
Trying to find best adhesive solution to attach the plastic track to foam board on top. 
One of the problems is the pin groove and various ribs on underside of track make adhesion harder, as the ribs and grooves are so thin! Tried loctite caulk on a test piece, but because it requires a thick gob of caulk to fill in the space between ribs, it simply takes forever to set up and cure!
So curious what would be the best way to get the plastic track attached to the foamboard!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Try the grey automotive gasket sealer. Still requires globbing, but drys faster and is semipermanent. One glob at each end of the section should be enough. If it is long maybe another glob in the middle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You want to be selective about your adhesive, some of it will just melt the foam, Maybe some adhesive for foam tiles, Sorry I cant tell you what will work but I have seen ceiling and acoustic tiles ruined by the wrong adhesive.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might try Liquid Nails.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used Woodland Scenic's Foam Tacky Glue for the exact same situation. I had to put a weight on the track while it was drying but it held really well. Bonus, if you have to pry it up for repairs or changes it comes up and will not damage the plastic or foam board.


----------

